# MAC50 soft



## antars (11 März 2011)

Hallo! Hat Jemand software/Firmware für Panel MAC50/200 Beijer Mitsubishi ?
Panel funktioniert , aber IC 27C2001 mit Programme beschedigt ist. 
Wenn Sie so was haben , bitte senden Sie mir info@antars.eu
DANKE!!!!!!!


----------

